# coyotes



## sparkbr (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone ben bagging any coyotes over the winter? I'm going out tomorrow with the 25-06. I'll post the results.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 31, 2009)

I killed one last deer season (while deer hunting). They are really migrating into SC and making a dent in our deer population. I don't really have any area that they are thick enough to go on a hunt just for them.


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2009)

Good luck sparkbr! Hope you nail one or two!


----------



## switchback (Feb 1, 2009)

Any luck?


----------



## sparkbr (Feb 2, 2009)

Didn't see a one. Ended up doing more target shooting than anything


----------



## ShadowWalker (Feb 2, 2009)

A bunch of guys I work with at Gander have been going up here lately. One guy came in and said that the property he hunts had 3 or 4 deer tore up by a few coyotes, he was loading up on slugs and decoys.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 3, 2009)

have any of yall ever tryed trapping coyotes?

we have them around the valley i live in. acouple times a week ill go outside late at nite to take a piss and hear those hair lifting yelps. then a million dogs will start barking

ive put a dear carcis (sp?) in the middle of a corn field infront of my house and was going to wait up with a spotlite for them to come around, but i fell asleep around 11 and woke up to find the carcis eatin and torn to shreds. that was about a year ago. 

my buddy just got a hog/bear trap and we were thinking about tryin to bait some in.. any advise? i was thinking about just putting a bottle of doe piss around it and some raw meat on the trigger

ive never seen them deer hunting, they go too far back into the mountains during the day, but what would one do to try and get them out during the day when i'd be up in a tree? do yall just sit and wait or is there a way to lure them in without a distress call


----------



## russ010 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've seen them right at sunrise where I hunt chasing deer... I'll see deer run right by my stand at a full trot, then about 2 min later I'll see the coyote with it's nose to the ground following the trail they just ran.

that's how I've killed 8 in the last 3 years. 

I hear them at my parents house like clockwork everynight at 7:45. They can let out some eerie howls.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 3, 2009)

where i hunt there is a lot of them but no 1 hunts them


----------



## natetrack (Feb 4, 2009)

We used to call them in when I lived on my parent's farm. We shot as many as we could to keep the cattle safe. There were also guys that shot them out of airplanes. That was pretty cool to see, little airplane flying real low with a guy shooting out the door.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 5, 2009)

```
We used to call them in when I lived on my parent's farm. We shot as many as we could to keep the cattle safe. There were also guys that shot them out of airplanes. That was pretty cool to see, little airplane flying real low with a guy shooting out the door.
```

Now that sounds like fun! :mrgreen:


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 5, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> ```
> We used to call them in when I lived on my parent's farm. We shot as many as we could to keep the cattle safe. There were also guys that shot them out of airplanes. That was pretty cool to see, little airplane flying real low with a guy shooting out the door.
> ```
> 
> Now that sounds like fun! :mrgreen:


yeah it does :mrgreen: .there yust to be a huy thay would sit on the railroad ttacks and call them out with a little hanheld call he killed a bunch that way


----------

